# Male angel with swim bladder?!?!



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

I have just gotten a new breeding pair of angels, the male will some times be sitting at the bottom of the tank he will look like this -> / well not that leaned but very close. I have put salt in the water and it seemed to help[ but when I came home today he was leaning like that again. I will feed him some thawed peas tomorrow....What else should I do to make him swim right?  Oh and the female has no problems, but she is like half of his size..Could it be he is having more problems getting used to my water then the guys water? Thanks!


----------

